# Starter or Battery?



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

2005 Dodge Caravan, 3.3 L V-6. Turn the key it just clicks, Turn on the lights (seem bright) turn the key, lights go out. Starter or battery? If starter, how hard are they to change?


----------



## burnt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sounds like battery, have you tried jumping it yet? Could always remove it and take it to autozone or something to load test it.

Or, slip under the van and bang on the starter. If it fires after that, it's the starter.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Probably pull the battery in the morning. It's dark, cold and windy here tonight. That's what ithought, I'll take it to Autozone in the morning.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Starter solenoid.

DM


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> Starter solenoid.
> 
> DM


Where is the solenoid on a Dodge. I followed the wire from the battery to where it goes under the motor, no solenoid there. Is it on the starter?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Yup, mounted to the starter. 
They're usually (starters) pretty easy to pull and test though if need be.... however.... 
have you tried the the ol' "screwdriver across the terminals" on the starter? That'll tell you if it's the solenoid or not.

DM


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

No, my daughter's van. When she called me it was already dark. It's in the 20's and windy. It'll wait til tomorrow.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

don't rule out the alternator. if it's not charging the battery it won't give you enough juice to start the car. Because lights go dim when you try to start it, i think it's either battery or alternator. 

did you try jumpstarting? if you jump it, and it starts, you'll know it's either battery or alt.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Another thing that causes the same symptom (clicking) is corrosion on the battery terminals. 
I guess that should be the FIRST (and easiest) thing to check (and clean.)

DM


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

could always try tapping the starter with a hammer. Sometimes there develops a deadspot, and will cause a "no start". That might get it started, and if it does, starter should be replaced.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Autozone doesn't show a starter solenoid for that van. Hope I can get one if I need it.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

:yes:


DangerMouse said:


> Another thing that causes the same symptom (clicking) is corrosion on the battery terminals.
> I guess that should be the FIRST (and easiest) thing to check (and clean.)
> 
> DM


:yes: You can bet it's a bad connection at the battery.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If lights go very dim (or go out) when you turn the key, check the battery (and its connections) first.

If the battery is dead and you have time, charge the battery using an external house current charger before deciding the battery needs replacement.

Probably not the alternator at that moment but if the alternator is not charging the battery, of course the battery will go dead very soon.

If your car has a voltmeter, after charging the battery and cleaning the connections (or getting home after a decent trip and the alternator is orking) turn on the headlights and turn off the engine. After ten minutes if the voltmeter is noticeably below 12 then the battery probably needs replacement.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

rusty baker said:


> Autozone doesn't show a starter solenoid for that van. Hope I can get one if I need it.


I bet if it is a frount post battery . I bet the terminal will just come off in your hand. those are the worst battery's . just my opion


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

It was a bad battery(whew, no way I wanted to change that starter). And it's a top post.


----------



## Cmudr1 (Jan 15, 2009)

To diagnose a starting problem here are a few things Ive picked up from working in an auto shop.
If you hear a fast loud clicking but no starter noise (sounds loud like the engine) usually means dead battery or a locked up starter. If using jumper cables it would probably mean starter. A little tap on the actuall starter can sometimes free it up (however this usually happens during the summer in my experience tho)
If just a few softer clicks can mean the solenoid isnt doing its job. Taking a metal object across the terminals would comlete the circuit without the solenoid and will immediately try and turn the starter. No spark would mean no juice (battery) and a spark but no starter turn over would mean bad starter. 
If when you turn the key over to start you hear nothing its usually a bad connection or dead battery (this would take running the battery dead like turning on the lights or trying to many times)

If it happens to be battery, your alternator or battery could be the reason. To test if the alternator is your problem, with engine running you can pull the Positive cable off the battery and if the car does NOT die your alternator is usually fine. 

Please try these with caution they can be dangerous. Autozone, or any parts store, should have a machine that will also check these things if you can get the van there somehow.


Edit*Well glad you got it fixed. I know this is a little late lol. Guess next time I should read all the posts before sending a reply


----------

